# My New Wolf Fish (Hoplias Malabaricus)



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's a pic of the little fellow. I got him from Amazon Aquatics Online! He arrived on Wednesday in perfect condition and he's got alot of potential...you'll see what I mean in 2 seconds after you scroll down to see pics of his lunch! By the way...the fish in his mouth is a Large Comet Goldfish! He swallowed him whole and didn't leave a sinel scale behind...AMAZING


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's a link to a video I shot of my old 8" Common wolf purchased from Shark Aquarium....this is why I love them soo much!

http://media.putfile.com/Wolf-Fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

My favourite wolffish, I still regret getting rid of my old one









Yours is looking great and I can see what you mean about his potential. Is it your intention to keep him single or do you want to add another Malabaricus later on?

Anyway, very nice wolf


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

He is beautiful... Do you know in which river it's been collected ???

I wish I could buy one... They are very rare here in France (only 3 macrophthalmus for 2 years and not any malabaricus or E. erythrinus)









I have ordered one but the order was cancelled... If anyone know where I could buy one near France, just let me a PM, thanks


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice looking fish man. I like its pattern/color in the first pic.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very cool fish man!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Jan, I do plan on getting a few more and having a "pack" if you will of them. I got this guy cuz I couldn't wait anymore!!

Fomoris, He's from Peru, Argentina, Brazil, Guyana Etc... Pretty much any river in South America...Order one from www.amazonaquaticsonline.com he might ship you one just cuz they are soo small, he could probably send you one in a 20oz coke bottle lol!

Thanx gordeez and huntx for the compliments, he totally rocks!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Come see it, you know you like him! Now everybody sell your piranhas, and go buy some wolf fish!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

> Fomoris, He's from Peru, Argentina, Brazil, Guyana Etc...


I just wanna know where yours came from









Thanks for the link


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

There such nice looking fish i am trying to decide between one of thoughs or a red snkehead


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that one is peruvian and a nice one at that. How is he liking that substrate you have for him? I had a three peruvian mals in tank with fine gravel and every once in a while, they would bury themselves in the gravel with only their eyes poking out until something came by. I've never seen the like since.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

You are correct slanted, mine was from Peru! he has only been a US citizen for 3 weeks now! I think he likes the sand, but he doesn't talk much, and i think it would be cool to see him bury himself in the sand! I love the way he stalks goldfish right before he strikes!

BTW the goldfish in his mouth...he swallowed whole, when I woke up this morning, you could still see the tips of the tail sticking out of his mouth...I'm guessing the goldfishes head was being digested while his tail was still being eaten, just because both fish were about 4"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hello little fella

that is one bad mofo u got there


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yes sir, he sure is!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks... I have sent an e-mail to the distributor of amazonaquaticsonline and I'm waiting for his answer... I hope it's possible to send one to France for not too much money !!!

Especially if it looks like yours


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

i really liked Your Hoplias...looks very very nice! wish You the best


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thanx guys! best of luck Fomoris! I'm sure he'll at least try!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

verry nice, i see you are selling my manny?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

nice looking fish bro!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yep, he's gotta go, you want him back?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

the little killer!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> yep, he's gotta go, you want him back?


na im all cichlids and saltwater now. salt water is perdy, and cichlids are friendly, at least to me, not so much their tank mates.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

hoplias...or snakehead...ummm...wut a choice to be made...

thinking...

thinking

thinking

SNAKEHEAD ALL THE WAYYY!!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, well some of us live where there are no snakehads...just rub it in my face that i cant have one why don't you? I have my wolf, just let me be!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> yeah, well some of us live where there are no snakehads...just rub it in my face that i cant have one why don't you? I have my wolf, just let me be!


Well, I have owned both species and I must say that you can't compare these two. Both are great predators with a fierce look and razor sharp set of teeth. Just try to grab your wolf, even at this small size, with your bare hands and you will see what I mean


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Until you have witnessed the full fury of a 14"+ wolf, you will never know what they are truly capable of. . . .

View attachment 86233


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

lol, ure comparing a juvnil snakehead....too a mature 14 inch wolf...id like to see how hed do in a 3 foots snakeheads tank...acutally when mines big enought ill let u no...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I have no doubt that a 3-4 foot black wolfish( aimara, macrophalmus, or lacerdae) would do fine in such a tank. At any rate, I'm in no mood and have no desire to add to yet another discussion of "which fish would kill which fish." My intention in posting the picture was to demonstrate that wolves can be dangerous to any tankmate, snakeheads or otherwise. If you want to take it as a personal declaration of war against your redline, then you are mistaken. A channa is not the invincible, killing machine that so many purport. To propogate this reputation is to encourage more irresponsible hobbyists to get them, abuse them, and release them. I cannot tell you how many times I have heard of people keeping their channa in conditions or with tankmates that ultimately cost the life of the channa due to the keepers skewed idea of what a snakehead is. There are many members here who keep snakeheads (including myself) who, while respecting their pontential to inflict damage, keep them for more reasons then spectacle. I hope you choose to be the same.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> I have no doubt that a 3-4 foot black wolfish( aimara, macrophalmus, or lacerdae) would do fine in such a tank. At any rate, I'm in no mood and have no desire to add to yet another discussion of "which fish would kill which fish." My intention in posting the picture was to demonstrate that wolves can be dangerous to any tankmate, snakeheads or otherwise. If you want to take it as a personal declaration of war against your redline, then you are mistaken. A channa is not the invincible, killing machine that so many purport. To propogate this reputation is to encourage more irresponsible hobbyists to get them, abuse them, and release them. I cannot tell you how many times I have heard of people keeping their channa in conditions or with tankmates that ultimately cost the life of the channa due to the keepers skewed idea of what a snakehead is. There are many members here who keep snakeheads (including myself) who, while respecting their pontential to inflict damage, keep them for more reasons then spectacle. I hope you choose to be the same.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

of course i agree completly with wut u say...i dont love this fish because its a killin machine..i like the way it interacts with me and moves around my tank...the look the shape...the size...the fact its agresive is just a little bonus...i think everyone on this website like their aggro fish...so do i...if not id have guppies...
i dont even feed my chana live food anymore..he gets fish chiken and scallops...
sorry if i got a little rowdy...i dont really like that picture...it displays a 14 inch fish bitting a max 9 inch juvi its a wast of a beautiful fish...makes me wanna throw that wolf in a 3 foot snakes tank..see how it feels then...
but ure completly right...thats not the point of keeping these fish...if u ave them to show off it killing a cat to ure friends..well first of all ull get bored and probably end up causing problems like their are in the states now...and second well ure in the wrong hobby.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

There is already a thread going with that picture posted where someone has already stated that the snakehead was a juvi and the wolf was and adult. No need to bring it here to, thankyou!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Glad to hear we're on the same page Jack Herer! I'm sure we would all love to see some pics of your redline as well.

BRodgers, I meant to ask what diet do you have the mala on?


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

of course we on the same page slanted..we both love are hobby...go on the snakehead forum go chek my posts...u will find many mnay pics of mine...


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

GREAT kick ass fish!!!







QUESTION!!does anybody knows if these wolffish are also illegal to keep in California specially L.A ????







because it looks like in California the just want us to keep gold fishes and betas ass killer fish pets


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got him eating rosies for now. I just love watching him chase the fish all over the place. He crack me up, cuz he'll dive at the rosie and miss and end up with a mouthful of sand, then he tries to spit it out.lol

And, he's got Blue eyes!


----------

